# Game #53 Jazz @ Suns



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Game on!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Frye is on fire tonight! 19 points in the first quarter and 5/5 on 3pters


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Holy ****.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Frye guy with 27 points! Damn!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns making a push. They look good when carter isn't in. funny how that works.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns won it 102-101. Frye had 31 pts and Nash had 20 pts and 14 asts.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, I was a little bummed that he couldn't get to 15 assists. Another 20-14 night for Nash. That makes it 34 games of over 10 assists for Nash.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

when is Gortat gonna be a starter, he is already getting more minutes than Lopez, for good reason...

ps: why do I have negative credits? also do you do with credits lol?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Madstrike said:


> when is Gortat gonna be a starter, he is already getting more minutes than Lopez, for good reason...
> 
> ps: why do I have negative credits? also do you do with credits lol?


For games and such! 

http://www.basketballforum.com/everything-but-basketball/450026-credits-arcade-etc.html


----------

